# Cant catch a break!



## Jim (Dec 6, 2016)

Ive been out a dozen time so far this year and cant get a deer close enough to take a shot at. I've seen deer each and every time...just out of range. :?


----------



## panFried (Dec 7, 2016)

Jim said:


> Ive been out a dozen time so far this year and cant get a deer close enough to take a shot at. I've seen deer each and every time...just out of range. :?


That's a bummer! Can you tell if you are just in wrong location (meaning you need to move closer to their trail) or are they winding you (scent control)? I have a friend that just can't sit still therefore he will rarely see deer because they usually see him first.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 7, 2016)

Sounds like you might be getting caught on the wrong side of the prevailing wind.


----------



## HANGEYE (Dec 7, 2016)

Sako TRG 43 .338 Lapua should put them in range. :shock:


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2016)

HANGEYE said:


> Sako TRG 43 .338 Lapua should put them in range. :shock:


 :LOL2: And in Jail, I live in MA. No Rifles allowed for Deer season.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jim, it's not the harvesting that makes it count. It's the hunt. Bringing home some meat is just a bonus.
Being out there, maybe alone, just listening to the sounds, smelling the smells, and chuckling to yourself over the local squirrel antics is what makes it great.
Hearing, and watching, that loudmouthed city boy stomping through, without so much as noticing you, adds to the experience, too.

Roger


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 13, 2016)

Keep at it and good luck


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2016)

GTS225 said:


> Jim, it's not the harvesting that makes it count. It's the hunt. Bringing home some meat is just a bonus.
> Being out there, maybe alone, just listening to the sounds, smelling the smells, and chuckling to yourself over the local squirrel antics is what makes it great.
> Hearing, and watching, that loudmouthed city boy stomping through, without so much as noticing you, adds to the experience, too.
> 
> Roger



:USA1:


----------

